# Cute Commercial



## Retired (Apr 22, 2013)

Occasionally a Company will produce a commercial that is so pleasant to watch that you want to look forward to seeing it again and again.

This one is an example of such a commercial for me.......

Hope you enjoy it too!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 22, 2013)

*cough* I'm not sure that Ginette is going to react with very much enthusiasm when you propose setting up your room that way, Steve...


----------

